# Bhyve use zvol...



## bleakwind (Sep 13, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE as host, create win7 guest, use zvol.

When dividing partition, or alfter that, bhyve crash.


```
Assertion failed: (n >= 2 && n <= BLOCKIF_IOV_MAX + 2), function pci_vtblk_proc, file /usr/src/usr.sbin/bhyve/pci_virtio_block.c, line 218.
fbuf frame buffer base: 0xa42e00000 [sz 16777216]
```


----------



## bleakwind (Sep 19, 2018)

Use ahci-hd instead virtio-blk will works fine.


----------

